# Lost in the Dinghy and Sandbox



## squirrels (Apr 25, 2013)

I got a kick out of making these. The first is for RonLane, an abstracty landscape that is still fuzzy and confusing but also in a rum drink kind of way. The second is cause I had so much fun with the first. 

My compositing skills need work. Can anybody suggest where to look for info on learning to do it better?

1 Lost in the Dinghy





2 Sandbox


----------



## Mully (Apr 25, 2013)

I like them and don't see anything wrong with the composition ... a midget will be along to advise you though.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mully said:


> I like them and don't see anything wrong with the composition ... a midget will be along to advise you though.




I think the OP was referring to their "composite" skills, not their composition skills.


----------



## squirrels (Apr 25, 2013)

jake337 said:


> I think the OP was referring to their "composite" skills, not their composition skills.




In truth, I wouldn't turn down help with either!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 25, 2013)

I like them both. Thanks for sharing. My thoughts on them. #1, I feel like I've been in that dinghy before . #2, The person in the blue shirt made me think of someone that was spinning around a baseball bat to get dizzy (like the school game).

You don't need help with either, these are WAY better than I could put together.


----------



## squirrels (Apr 25, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I feel like I've been in that dinghy before .



Wait, are you secretly Captain Ron? For all I know that's you behind Mr. Squirrels. You didn't teach us sailing did you? :lmao:


----------



## ronlane (Apr 25, 2013)

squirrels said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I've been in that dinghy before .
> ...



Nope it's not me. I've been in land locked Oklahoma all my life. Pretty much grew up with my Dad having a small aluminum flat bottom boat to fish out of. Even on a lake if the wind got up to white capping you didn't want to be out it in, not to even mention with night coming on.


----------



## runnah (Apr 25, 2013)

The light of the scene isn't matching the added in bits. Also the lines are too sharp around the edges. Either feather you selection or add a bit of blur to your mask layer.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> The light of the scene isn't matching the added in bits. Also the lines are too sharp around the edges. Either feather you selection or add a bit of blur to your mask layer.




I agree! The additions made to the landscape are so realistic against such an abstract background. I think a bit of blurring and maybe an opacity adjustment would tie all the elements together.

On the other hand, it might help to leave everything as is and just make the people/boat bigger the frame... or leave as is completely. It's an interesting juxtaposition.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 25, 2013)

Jess, if you made the dinghy bigger, it wouldn't be a dinghy anymore.... Oh and you'd need a release to use their images


----------



## squirrels (Apr 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> The light of the scene isn't matching the added in bits. Also the lines are too sharp around the edges. Either feather you selection or add a bit of blur to your mask layer.



Dang it. I tried to get the colors to sort of play well together, but I don't think I succeeded. Then I totally forgot to pay attention to where my light was coming from..er...from whence my light was coming.  

Sweet information on blurring the mask layer. I'm guessing you don't want to go crazy with that.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 25, 2013)

squirrels said:


> I'm guessing you don't want to go crazy with that.



Just don't knock me out of the dinghy


----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, man....I like the first one!!! *A lot!* Well-done!


----------



## squirrels (Apr 25, 2013)

ronlane said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing you don't want to go crazy with that.
> ...




As long as you'll sign a model release as Capt Ron!

Thanks Jess, yeah they just aren't jiving the way I wanted in my head. I'll probably play with these again later and might ask you to take another look. 

I couldn't decide whether to post in "General" or "Just for Fun", I'm totally appreciating the C&C guys. :hug::

ETA: Disclosure, the added in blue shirt and kid is me and little man 1 taken by Grandma.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 25, 2013)

I, Captain Ron, authorize squirrels permission to use my image or likeness in the use of said composition, as long as either or both squirrels and jowensphoto's images or likenesses are joining me in said composition. :lmao:


----------



## squirrels (Apr 25, 2013)

I tried feathering selection and tried blurring the mask but came up with halos around Capt Ron and Mr. Squirrels both ways (which I should have seen coming), then GIMP lost its will and had to get the CTRL ALT DEL.

I think I once saw somewhere how to shrink a selection, so I'll try that before feathering next time and see if it makes a difference once I'm on speaking terms with GIMP again. Or if there is a way to blur or feather in only "in" and not "out." 

:study:

Must perfect GIMP skills to meet RonLane's model release requirements!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 25, 2013)

I like them as is.  Surreal.


----------



## ktan7 (May 9, 2013)

Pretty cool edits!


----------



## squirrels (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, I have been having way way too much fun with them. Mr. Squirrels peeks over every now and then, rolls his eyes, and shakes his head.


----------



## amolitor (May 9, 2013)

These are cute, but I find the compositing somewhat jarring. Have you considered how to make the inserted images more ethereal, or fantastical? I'd consider muting colors, blurring/softening, placing them in the frame translucent, and maybe deliberately askew, like ghosts or dreams lost in the wrong dreamscape, or something.

That's just me, obviously, but perhaps my idea will spark an idea you like.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 9, 2013)

wow I think there very cool shots..The first I think there heading in to the bermuda triangle turn that dinghy around or be lost forever.


----------



## squirrels (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! Dark Shadow, I love the bermuda triangle comment!



amolitor said:


> These are cute, but I find the compositing somewhat jarring. Have you considered how to make the inserted images more ethereal, or fantastical? I'd consider muting colors, blurring/softening, placing them in the frame translucent, and maybe deliberately askew, like ghosts or dreams lost in the wrong dreamscape, or something.
> 
> That's just me, obviously, but perhaps my idea will spark an idea you like.




Amolitor, you are right. I've been working on my composites and I'm getting better at selecting and masking but they are still jarring (see http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/326873-ferry.html). I need to practice toning it down a little at least. I'll take another look at ferry, since I still have it out and see what I can come up with. Thanks for the advice!


----------

